# Urgent: Is it possible for grinder sparks to damage glass but not paint?



## Rich196 (Dec 26, 2009)

Got my car back from some work.

Drivers side window and quarter light is covered in black dots that are etched into the glass. Looks like its from the sparks from the grinder or welder. 
Strange thing is I see no visible damage to the paint surrounding or the plastic of the mirror, or the rubbers.

Surely if this was to damage the glass it would damage the paint also?


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe they covered the paintwork with a cover so it wasn't damaged but didn't bother covering the glass as it is a lot tougher.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The metal filings have probably melted into the glass. Give it a go with a good strong fallout remover. See of that helps. It may need a few hits with it but hopefully it'll improve it. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich196 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is it possible for them to have only damaged the glass and not the paint though?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

guess so if for example there grinding a bolt head off the grinder would be angled at a certain angle to cut the bolt this angle may only hit the glass and nothing else.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Being in the glass and metal game, it could well be i have organised a few replacements panes over the years for glass filled with grinder marks.

The sparks from a grinder into glass feel like small pieces of round spatter in the glass, it adheres oh so well, as suggested try a fallout remover and see how you get on.

Paint actually sees a bit more resistant to it in my experience (powder coat)

if it happens at work we ususally book glass polishers to sort out any spatter or scratches.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Only a matter of direction, but indeed it melts into glass.
I doubt its removable but you can always try as suggested above, maybe even polish it using some ceri.. By carpro it messy but would help.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

We had this at work didn't stick to bodywork but vw golf needed new windscreen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Rich196 said:


> Is it possible for them to have only damaged the glass and not the paint though?


Yes, definitely. The hot sparks will slide over most paints, but will melt glass instantly and sink in. You can try whatever you like; the best you will achieve is to remove the part of each which is stuck up higher than the glass, you will not remove what is melted into the glass ever there will always be remnants regardless of how much you polish it.

Because they will have actually melted down into the glass, and are not simply stuck to the surface, the ONLY cure is new glass.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

If it's very light then careful work with a Stanley knife blade can remove a lot unless there are really big lumps etched in.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

I am guilty of doing on my 4x4 toy - I tried all sorts but a rayon pad on DA and ceriglass massively reduced it.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

You'll find there on both mate you just won't see them on the paint as much, use korrosol or iron X etc and that will identify where they are. Clay bars were invented for this very problem it's classed as industrial fall out. A brand new razor sharp blade will scrape them off the glass, must be placed on the glass at 90 degrees/right angle and scrape but try a small are as done incorrectly can scratch the glass.


----------

